# Well, it's taken me days...............



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

But the Christmas tree is finally up!


Tim


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Excellent, dont start at the bottom!!


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

What do you mean start?

It's finished!

Tim


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

So they are all empties then - how's your head :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

How on earth do you keep your balance to put the top one in place? :drunken:


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Liverpool never looked like that when I lived there :roll: 8O  

Terry.


----------

